# How to Sell my 5th Wheeler



## swbouton (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi All.  I've got a 30' Keystone Springdale with a 2008 Dodge 3500 to sell.  What is the best way to go about this?  I am located in southeastern North Carolina.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2014)

Advertise it in the RVUSA for sale section.  craig list, Ebay, local paper or just sit on side of road with 4 sale sign.


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 14, 2014)

Sell to a RV dealership...My Mom and Dad sold their F350 and 5th wheel to a local RV dealership. Can sell on consignment through a dealership.


----------



## KarenS144 (Jul 20, 2014)

We sold our Class A a couple of weeks ago.  We advertised on Craigslist and had several CL contacts but it sold to a contact that saw it on RV Trader.  You will get more if you sell it yourself.  RV Online is another site but we thought RV Trader was easier to use and our ad stood a better chance of being seen.


----------

